# Sitting Comfortably, good, this Rav 4 had me spittin' feathers....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Grab a beer or whatever drink suits the time of day, sit back and watch in awe as this Toyota Rav 4 gets the hiding of its life, but not before it has shocked me to the bone, so far to my bone in fact the marrow was being well and truly exposed....

My trade customer did this to me by the way**and I thought he was a mate....no in all fairness it was the valeters at another one of the groups sites that actually destroyed this Rav or should I say obliterated it.... *

*So anyway I turned up it looked like a few Holograms and swirls, heavy but nothing that wasn't an almost everyday occurrence at dealerships....these pics are prior to wash and clay....*









































































*Bit of the old polish residue....*









*Then it was washed and then clayed, and we all know what turns up after its been clayed, yep, the real defects and I was on my ar5e after seeing these, but this lot are nothing compared to what lay in wait....*














































*I then moved it indoors under the lighting for these few....and to be hit full on in the fizzogg with the defects....*














































*I then put the halogens on to throw a little more light on....*




























*This just says it all for me....all the gear, no idea....*









































































*And now on to the task in hand....get this shed turned into a summerhouse.... it was out with old faithful and his best friend and just over a minute these were achieved....a few 50ifty 50ifty's*





































*And so the time came and went and we ended up with results that I think are quite remarkable considering the time I had to do it in....8hrs....

Here are the afters that you all so richly deserve for making it this far....*

















































































































































*I then took it outside for some daylight viewing....*












































































































































































*Just to recap....

Before....*










*After....*










*Before....*










*After....*










*If you made it this far thanks and if you didnt thanks for attempting it anyway....*:thumb:

*Needless to say I worked like the missus was cracking the whip....oh hold on, she was....big thanks to my missus as she helped out for a couple of hrs to break its back....

Thanks again for looking....*


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice work Russ


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

wow stunning work mate very impressed


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Russ


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Got to be a different car, the transformation is remarkable.... Top work.:thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Superb work!


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW!! WOW!! WOW!! Amazing turnaround!!


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

simply stunning work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I know you said the car was supposedly in a bad way but f3ck me! Well deserved cyber pat on the back for that one Rusty.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Do you ever get down to Devon? I'd have you do my Volvo xc90 if you were!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Raife said:


> Do you ever get down to Devon? I'd have you do my Volvo xc90 if you were!!


i could always do with a holiday down in Devon....


----------



## bentley300 (Apr 16, 2011)

great 50/50's stunning job........


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope you showed this to your "mate" / the people responsible for this. Absolutely stunning turn around


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats about as bad as it gets mate. Some people shouldn't be allowed anywhere near or even be allowed to know what a machine polisher is. Cracking work Russ :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats one of the worst ive seen on here. Top transformation!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Russ. I love correcting Japenese cars then come up so well. What did you use?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definately in a bad way to begin with, fantastic turn around buddy.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Those have to be _the_ best 50/50s I've ever seen, what a turnaround. Well done Russ! :thumb:


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

great job!!


----------



## Cops (Jun 22, 2010)

thats fantastic, especially in 8hrs. Are you gonna let us know what you used on it.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

i think this proves the ''your a pro or your not a pro'' theory. You are they weren't . Great save Russ i hope your mate bought you a beer :thumb::thumb:


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning turnaround Russ,work of a true pro! who'd of thought those sort of result could be achieved in 8 hrs!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks amazing, great turnaround....

:thumb:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

wouldn't think it was same car well done


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

well saved there russ someone made a right **** up on this


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

What a difference! Just wondered what you used to achieve such a transformation within the time frame ? You got arms like popeye ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work very nice indeedie!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

martyp said:


> Wow!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Those have to be _the_ best 50/50s I've ever seen, what a turnaround. Well done Russ! :thumb:


AGREED! tops miracle detail's RR Phantom easily!


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow that was terrible, nice turn round. 


Clint.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

You get them like this sometimes, I remember an Alhambra in a similar state because it's owner's son had washed it with stones... Always the ones I enjoyed most, as you demonstrate here, you can get a huge turnaround on a car like this. They make my favourite details, and my favourite posts to read: everyday cars that have led a hard life being turned around. That is the true display of what real paint correction can achieve


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm trying to decide what is more worthy of mention, the state of the paintwork beofre or fabulous results afterwards.

Great work!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Certainly looked quite a challenge. Great turnaround and superb results. :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

You gotta live the dealers. Great job


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, excellent results.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent work mate, great transformation and photography!!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Nice job Russ. I love correcting Japenese cars then come up so well. What did you use?


Scholl and Colly 476



Cops said:


> thats fantastic, especially in 8hrs. Are you gonna let us know what you used on it.


As Above



zippo said:


> i think this proves the ''your a pro or your not a pro'' theory. You are they weren't . Great save Russ i hope your mate bought you a beer :thumb::thumb:


My mate is the sales manager, when he got the job a couple of months ago I was his first instalment, making me the groups only authorised detailer so I guess he has bought me plenty of pints but still its its other sites where they have the issue as they wont call me in....this is going to Head office though....i think someone be in trouble....



Obsessed Merc said:


> What a difference! Just wondered what you used to achieve such a transformation within the time frame ? You got arms like popeye ?


Scholl mate....arms like Popeye, certainly feel like it but look more like a strangled chickens neck.....few health issues at the minute so a bit knackered....



Chicane said:


> AGREED! tops miracle detail's RR Phantom easily!


nice comment mate appreciated but in all fairness when cars are as bad as this one was the 50/50 always look effective, ok may be pulling myself down a bit but I dare say a lot more have had similar results but again extremely thankful for your comment....

And that goes for everyone who has taken the time to read and comment...thanks....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> I know you said the car was supposedly in a bad way but f3ck me! Well deserved cyber pat on the back for that one Rusty.


cheers mate, was a challenge....


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Amazing results


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

cracking work there, was a right mess before.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome turnaround, especially in the time you had available!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

very good work there buddie


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

awesome work dude considering the time you had.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

That was well hacked up, good turn around russ.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

stunning job , credit to you


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

That is some great correction in the time - got to love nice soft jap paint at times!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i hope they took it back to the "valebodgers" to show how a true professional works


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

full graphic imagery has been requested and will be whisked off to head office....


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing! Nice job.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

great turn around


----------



## shantz (Feb 1, 2011)

it looks like a whole new car!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Just like to say thanks again for all the positive comments...cheers fellas....


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the pros should start filming their customers reactions the moment they clap eyes on their newly corrected cars!!!

Like the reveals on Overhaulin'! That I would love to see! :lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

video camera sunglasses would be good for that, could also be good as a "through the eyes of a detailer" video....Mmmm something to think about....


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Russ-fantastic read! That was the worse ive seen! Fantastic turn around in the time! For once even the missuses could see the difference lol!

Chris


----------



## Solberg_ (Mar 1, 2010)

What in God`s name have they used to wash and polish this car before you got it?! 
Amazing tournaround there! Looks Stunning, and the reflections is....:argie:


----------

